# HP Deskjet 2510 via hplip



## canadagolffan (Jun 1, 2013)

Wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to get a USB HP printer working via hplip. I*'*ve followed most of the info on the net, but im I'm getting the 
	
	



```
kevent() returned Bad file descriptor
```
 error in my CUPS error log. I*'*ve tried compiling a new kernel with ulpt disabled (which seems to be recommended), but 


```
ulpt0: <HP Deskjet 2510 series, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus2
```

It's still showing up. Do I have to disable more stuff in the kernel configuration file? This is on 9.0-RELEASE-p4. If *I* run `hp-setup` (as root), it detects the printer, but can*'*t print anything because of that kevent error.

Any ideas?  Almost tempted to try Windows in a VM and see if *I* can get it working in there.


----------



## t1066 (Jun 2, 2013)

I had been in similar situation. The difference was that I was printing through emulators/virtualbox-ose. The printer would get stuck from time to time. Eventually, I built a kernel without ulpt support. And I also had to rename /boot/kernel/ulpt.ko to something else.


----------



## canadagolffan (Jun 2, 2013)

I've got the printer working now in freebsd FreeBSD.  Just printing, not scanning, might tackle that later on today.

Like you said, I moved the /boot/kernel/ulpt.ko elsewhere, so it doesn*'*t get loaded.

And I had to fix the permissions on /dev/usb/2.2.*.  Even though I have a ruleset in devfs.rules, it*'*s not being applied, so if I manually `chown` /dev/usb/2.2.* to the CUPS group, I can now print.

Again, more investigation on my part on why devfs.rules aren*'*t being properly applied, but for now, just running a script to manually `chown` is good enough.


----------



## canadagolffan (Jun 3, 2013)

Scanning now works, the appropriate /dev/usb/* needed +rw for the group I was using.

A reboot also fixed my devfs.rules problem.  So permissions are set properly each time now.

My current /etc/devfs.rules is as follows:


```
[system=10]
add path ugen2.2 mode 0666 group cups
add path 'usb/2.2.0' mode 0666 group cups
```

With ugen2.2 being the port `dmesg` FreeBSD reports as being the usb port the printer is connected to.

Moving the /boot/kernel.ulpt.ko out of /boot/kernel also seemed necessary.


----------

